# Lolly can see!!!!



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Before


After

















She's so fluffy and clean  A bit shorter on the body that I would have ideally liked but I'm sure she can soon ruffle her body up with a good romp and roll at the park this afternoon!!! lol


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gooooooorgeous! 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She looks fab Janet .. nice cut too


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

They've done a really good job ... she looks lovely!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Lolly has a lovely face! is she a f1 or f2 cockapoo? x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

OMG - just back from a walk with a friend and her 8 month old Boxer puppy. Went all accross the fields and all of a sudden the dogs were out of sight. "Oh they'll be in the river just there" my friend said. Well Lolly did a perfect recall  but came running back to me with completely black legs  The Boxer and Lolly continued to play jumping on each other but because the boxer is so much bigger than Lolly the black stuff from the Boxers tummy ended up all over her back  Not sure what the black stuff was but it was more blue when it thinned out a bit so Lolly came home from the walk looking more like a Blue Roan  Couldn't even stop to take a photo as just had to take her straight for a bath (poor thing, 2 in one day)! Her legs still have a slightly blue tinge 

So much for Hubby and kids coming home to a lovely fluffy just groomed Lolly!! lol


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> Lolly has a lovely face! is she a f1 or f2 cockapoo? x


Thank you. She's F1


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww! such a cutie!!!


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

She's beautiful maybe you will have to invest in a eqafleece for her now winter is coming xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Paula did a good job there Janet. She told me that Lolly is a lovely dog and was really well behaved. Gold star to Lolly 

Shame about the black yukky stuff later on. It was probably just stagnant water and mud -


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

EvaClareEva said:


> She's beautiful maybe you will have to invest in a eqafleece for her now winter is coming xx


I bought a fantastic coat online for her yesterday - will post pics when it comes 

But yes am thinking she will also need an equafleece for when it is really cold.


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

Great i bet she will look fab xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just realised that Lolly has beautiful markings on her nose which you couldn't see before.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I love Lolly's freckly face.....she's a doll. Eases for the blue mud, at least you have a picture of her just groomed  J xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lolly looks beautiful, what a lovely cut!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I've just realised that Lolly has beautiful markings on her nose which you couldn't see before.


that was the first thing I noticed when I picked her up. She's back to her scruffy self after her romp in the blue river and subsequent bath


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What lovely eyes you have Lolly!!!!

She looks good Janet.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She looks .........looked.....so silky after her groom! I bet she was as pleased as punch to get rid of that freshly groomed smell! Such a pretty girl. 

Karen xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is very pretty and has amazing eyes.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janet, she looks great (well..she did  typical eh!). Lovely to see her eyes again and reminds me of your puppy photo on your pita pata.


----------

